
Etleap (YC W13) launches with a cloud service for easy data cleaning - romming
http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/09/y-combinator-backed-etleap-launches-with-a-cloud-service-for-easy-data-cleaning/
======
brown
Congrats to Christian and the Etleap team! Smart team, good product.

~~~
mrgordon
Agreed and seconded!

------
headconnect
Are you actually able to correlate/consolidate data from multiple sources? And
what level of no code is no code? Basic sql or drag/drop or some form of DSL?

~~~
romming
Great question. We find that most effective approach (whether you're a coder
or not) is to interact with samples of the data directly to specify your
transformations, so our approach is similar to Stanford's data wrangler
([http://vis.stanford.edu/wrangler/](http://vis.stanford.edu/wrangler/)). Once
the transformations are specified, Etleap compiles them into code an
continuously applies them to the data at scale.

------
gmelli
ETL into Redshift remains a pain. I'm really rooking forward to testing your
service!

